# let's get rid of those DAMN bristle worms!



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

does anybody know how?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

set a trap made out of a plastic pop bottle with its top inverted (that is cut the top off and turn it around... put bait in there and let them slide in, although most bristle worms are harmless to fish inverts and coral, and are actually good janitors for a tank, some can be nasty.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Bristleworms are good things. Why would you want to get rid of it? If they multiply too fast they`ll starve to death unless you have lots of waste in the tank,in that case they`ll clean it up and be fat worms. Seriously there`s no need to worry about them,you`re tank is better off with the BWs.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

All of the above is correct info but if you are dead set on getting rid of them....A 6 Line Wrasse eats them as do Arrow Crabs. Arrow Crabs are NOT Reef Safe and the wrasse may or may not become aggressive.


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

i just find them ugly and distracting.
i'd rather keep the tank clean myself


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

pseudochromis also are good eaters of bristleworms, although they are quite aggressive, I'd pick the sixline wrasse


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

fishfirst, has the bottle trap worked for you before? what would i use as bait and wouldn't my stars end up in there too?

thanks for the suggestions, guys. much appreciated


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I don`t think anyone can keep the tank clean like bristleworms do when you have live rock. Well unless you move all the rocks to clean under and around them.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

could sting u from what i heard. i only worry about running my fingers into one of them when im moving liverock around aggggghh


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, a trap full of krill will also catch your stars. There are some bristleworm traps on the market which employ small slots which only the worms should get able to pass through easily.


----------



## batray girl (Jul 27, 2005)

thanks, o.s.
i'll look for them.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Errrr... I got hit by a 3 inch bristleworm once and it was horrible....
Stabbed it with a toothpick lmao..bad idea since they can release eggs into your water, etc.

Batray, know what you mean. I know they are good for your tank but I can't stand knowing they are crawling around in there...didn't even want to put my hand in the tank when I got a huge infestation. I ended up having to kill the live rock because I had gotten some bad quality rock and there were about 50 no matter how many I got rid of..they started to get really bad...


----------

